# Pacers vs Celtics Gamethread....



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*
Indy's home opener against the defending champs...New team, new year, and new hopes it doesn't get any better than that!!!*

*GO PACERS!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

And just to let everyone know, you can all watch the game for free tonight here...http://www.nba.com/leaguepass/...They're giving a free preview through Nov. 11th. just register and enjoy our game!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We are so shot-happy right now. I don't know if we have any points in the paint, but our shots are falling and Danny Granger is acting like a superstar. That'd be bad if he weren't playing like a superstar. He's amazing right now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I agree PF...Granger is playing like a straight superstar!...21-15 Pacers right now!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Brandon Rush with a monster dunk after his miss from 3...I'm very impressed right now from what I'm watching, especially from Danny who's playing like a man possessed!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Brandon Rush with a monster dunk after his miss from 3...I'm very impressed right now from what I'm watching, especially from Danny who's playing like a man possessed!!


He looks like he took the intensity and aggression of both Reggie Miller and Ron Artest and fused them together. He doesn't look anything like last year, or even the preseason.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rush is so aggressive defensively. He just slapped the ball out of Scalabrine's hands. We're getting so many steals.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He looks like he took the intensity and aggression of both Reggie Miller and Ron Artest and fused them together. He doesn't look anything like last year, or even the preseason.




So glad that we gave locked him up PF!....This team looks great right now, and our defense is really impressive...27-17 Pacers end of the 1st.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

This game looks great and is really fun to watch. Thanks for making the thread pacerholic! I forgot haha.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Granger really is playing like a superstar, if he keeps this up he'll be really under paid.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Jack is stupid, that wasn't a good shot.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> Thanks for making the thread pacerholic! I forgot haha.



Not a problem brother!...We need to take a timeout right now, and get Danny back, I don't like this run by the Celtics right now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

TJ seems to be playing a lot better today than the game before. Good to see, I was worried he'd be a bust this season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Jack is stupid, that wasn't a good shot.


I can tell now that Jack really isn't a PG. It's one thing that he's not that great a passer, but he's not a good decision-maker or ball-handler and just dribbles into people a lot.

Ford's been pretty good, although he's tripped over himself twice and lost the ball a time or two.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm starting to get worried, only up 3 now. We were up like 12 then they burst at us. Hopefully we can get the lead back up.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

This 2nd. qtr. has been really sloppy, and we let our lead now all but disappear, hopefully in the 2nd. half we can play with the same intensity we started the game with.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

It would be really good for our attendance if we can defeat the champions in the home opener.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow Rush with the good block on Allen


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm really happy with how TJ is playing today.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I'm really happy with how TJ is playing today.



He's the reason why Rondo got those 4 fouls...He's playing great defense as well, he's just too quick for anyone to defend him without fouling him which is bad news for the C's because his free-throws are money!...TJ looks great tonight!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great 3rd. qtr. so far, and our defense is even greater...Danny just scored again to extend our lead to 15!!!.....45-60 Pacers!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

The whole team is looking great tonight, and i'm really impressed with how well we are playing especially considering it's the Celtics. We are up by 15 now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Rush is having a bad night, playing good D. though...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

He isn't making them, but it's a good sign he is capable of getting to the rim, he'll start to finish in time. I'd like to see him be more agresssive though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> He isn't making them, but it's a good sign he is capable of getting to the rim, he'll start to finish in time.


, 


I agree!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great hustle play by Danny, it's too bad that he lost a tooth though, also I hope Nestorivic only has a minor sprained ankle because he was playing pretty good before he went down.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

omg danny is nuts.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

TJ. is Amazing!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*PACERS WIN! PACERS WIN! PACERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Ouch, Granger lost his 2 front teeth.. it hurts just to see his teeth on the floor and see his mouth bleeding. He's probably gonna have to get some gold teeth, that wil make him look like a true superstar and he will stand out haha.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> *PACERS WIN! PACERS WIN! PACERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:wearenumber1:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What a great night and an amazing home opener victory!...This team looks so much different than last year, and I was also very surprised at how well we played defense. I'm not gonna lie, I thought we had no chance whatsoever to win this this game, but I'm glad that I was proved wrong, and if we keep playing this way we could easily be sitting pretty in the East!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> :wearenumber1:




:cheers:!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Excellent, Excellent, Excellent win against the defending champs. And Danny is a madman. I can't believe he didn't even wince after losing his teeth. And he played the rest of the game! I really liked what I saw tonight. TJ Ford is starting to play up to my expectations, but I still want him to drive to the hole a little bit more. And man, Rasho was a huge positive...what a shooting touch! Hopefully his injury isn't major. Just a feel good game all around, what a great watch that was.

Woo hah!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> omg danny is nuts.




:biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Granger needs to get some gold teeth now.. that would make him look like a total superstar


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Man am I pissed at myself! If I would've known I could've seen the game on the internet for free tonight I totally would've watched it!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Knick Killer, when the Pacers go to Toronto, do you normally go see them? Or is Toronto too far away?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's how Granger lost his teeth










Terrible site.. how was this not a flagrant foul?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Cause they were both going after a loose ball?


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

I was at this game and it was sick. Conseco has not been so loud in like 3 or 4 years, hopefully it will get louder


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

damn knew i shouldve stay up to watch this one.. but go pacers! danny is a BEAST


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Just caught the highlight of him losing his teeth on Sportscenter and that **** was nasty. :no:

Great win over the Celtics though.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

thaKEAF said:


> Just caught the highlight of him losing his teeth on Sportscenter and that **** was nasty. :no:
> 
> Great win over the Celtics though.


Seeing him lose his teeth like that made my teeth hurt all night last night..


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Granger is a beast


----------

